# $100 got me this



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

Sorry I don't have any pics but, Earlier this week I was browsing a local car forum, I saw that in the marketplace section there was a 29G for sale. I didn't bother to ask for pics or brand names because the two month old setup was only $100. Turns out I got, a 29G tank, nice stand (not iron), millenium dual stage filter, of course the hood and light, as well as plenty of beach sand but, the kicker is the nice guy threw in five african cichlids. So far I've only kept south american cichlids so im not too sure on what kind they are but, i know that one is a yellow lab, another is a pea****, another is a red zebra (i think, the other two I don't know about one is light blue and the other is yellow with vertical strips so I suppose that could be a yellow zebra maybe? Anyways The fish are in a 10G for QT while I search for rocks to go in the 29G. Im super happy with my purchase and will try to get pics ASAP


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

YAY for you. Sounds like you got an exceptional deal!


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

personally i would love to be you because you got a great deal and you can get some awesome help on the forums


----------



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

Thanks hehe, Zulu, the guy I bought the tank from is a cool guy. The africans he gave me are still in the 10G QT but, I had plenty of time today to fix up the new tank. It's cycling right now and looks great


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

way cool! wish I could run across a deal like that!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

You've come across a great deal, congrats! Wish that i could come across something like that


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I live not far from Slideways. We often find awesome deals like that in the sale papers, especially after hurricanes. Two months ago a guy in the Thrifty Nickel had TWO 240 gallon tanks & a 135, all for 300 bucks!!! I called, but those babies were LONG gone by the time I did.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> I live not far from Slideways. We often find awesome deals like that in the sale papers, especially after hurricanes. Two months ago a guy in the Thrifty Nickel had TWO 240 gallon tanks & a 135, all for 300 bucks!!! I called, but those babies were LONG gone by the time I did.


Wow that's a deal. I sold my 75g with stand, lights,hoods,filter, and heater for $225.


----------



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

awe man if only I had the luck to come across a deal like that, and the money, and the floors to support it. My house is elevated with hardwood flooring throughout so I think a 75G would be my limit.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

the yellow/black stripes fish you mentioned might just be a bumble bee, watch him those are mean little buggers. and check for a blue socolofi on the blue one, pretty common fish also. might help you out a little.








thats the bumble bee 








thats the socolofi, either of them look familiar?


----------



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

Thanks for the help, if you posted pics they didn't show up over here.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i did but i dont know why its not showing up, works fine on my end. sorry. but look around for those two, let us know if thats them, if you give a description on the others, might be able to help.


----------

